
Show HN: TutsWiki, Collaborative Tutorials for the Internet - ChankeyPathak
Problem: I was unhappy with the low quality tech content on famous websites like TutorialsPoint. We always come across some obsolete content, broken links, or bad practices on tech&#x2F;programming websites but there&#x27;s no way to fix that. It solely relies on the blog owners and sometimes they just stop keeping their sites up-to-date. Even if they want to, they cannot monitor each and every article&#x2F;links&#x2F;examples on their massive websites.<p>Solution: I made TutsWiki, an open-source website where people can review the content and modify it if they find any mistake in it.<p>How: Users can click on &quot;Edit this page&quot; button at the top right corner of each post. This will take them to the GitHub repository where actual content is present. They can modify the content and raise a &quot;Pull Request&quot;. When the PR is approved, website content will update automatically.<p>Example: A CSV file that I used in my example program was broken. The original site which hosted the CSV file had updated the URL along with the CSV content. It was 3 years&#x27; old article which I was not monitoring but thanks to a visitor who found out about it and raised a PR to fix it. Link to PR (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;TutsWiki&#x2F;source&#x2F;pull&#x2F;3&#x2F;commits&#x2F;4ea5ecfb9b634d9a0fc04b341e6f316d0a98a875)<p>Challenges: I cannot work on this project alone due to a full-time job and household chores. I&#x27;m looking for contributors. I also have to decide the niche e.g. whether TutsWiki should only cover programming articles&#x2F;tutorials or be open to all categories.<p>Note: Users can submit new content which will be available on the site once it&#x27;s approved by mods e.g. pandas tutorial series (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;TutsWiki&#x2F;source&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master&#x2F;content&#x2F;pandas%20cookbook)<p>Website URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tutswiki.com&#x2F;
GitHub project: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;TutsWiki
======
nnn1234
love it, I was thinking about doing a similar thing. How did you think about
github as a cms vs a wysiwyg thing like askalmanac?

~~~
ChankeyPathak
Open-Source, Support for Markdown format, Seamless integration with
TravisCI/Wercker, Free hosting for static content. GitHub checks all the
boxes. BTW I don't know about askalmanac. WYSIWYG is inbuilt in GitHub for
Markdown.

